# Trooper Kevin Miller



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper Kevin Miller*

Connecticut State Police, Connecticut

End of Watch Thursday, March 29, 2018

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
AddThis Sharing Buttons
Share to FacebookFacebookShare to TwitterTwitterShare to EmailEmailShare to PrintPrintShare to MoreAddthis554
*Kevin Miller*
Trooper Kevin Miller was killed in a vehicle crash on eastbound I-84, in Tolland.

His patrol car and a tractor-trailer collided at approximately 12:30 pm.

Trooper Miller had served with the Connecticut State Police for 18 years.

*Bio*

Age Not available
Tour 18 years
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Automobile crash
{"lat":"41.8634860","lon":"-72.3621220"}

*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Connecticut State Police
1111 Country Club Road
Middletown, CT 06457

Phone: (860) 685-8190


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------

